# What Motivates a Perceiver, P ??



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

I agree that P's would rather mentor than manage. I see authority as just a tool you need to get a job done and see little value in having it for its own sake. Some people seem to get their egos fed off of having authority and they are the ones who make poor leaders imo.


----------



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, if we're emotionally invested in it, or if it serves a purpose to us, or if we're mentally engaged in it, or passionate about it, we'll get it done. A lot of Ps will be that way with cleaning up clutter. Why should we, is our reasoning, when it'll just be messy again the next day - or in the next few hours?
If you give a Ps a deadline for something they don't care about (or, depending on the person, don't have clear guidelines for), they either won't start it at all or just won't finish it.

Whereas uni deadlines are different for me. With university, though, if you don't do it you'll fail, simple as that (or at worst lose a hell of a lot of marks depending on how late you submit it). So we'll invariably do it at the last minute. We know we have to do it _eventually_, but we'll just procrastinate like champions. So if there are huge consequences (or at least, important to the Perceiver) for not doing something, they'll do it.


----------



## allthegoodnamesweretaken (Apr 4, 2011)

azrinsani said:


> How do we motivate a perceiver to get a job done? Most Ps I know don't seem to care much....
> Any tips?


Read about hidden agendas.


----------



## uwmarko (Apr 6, 2011)

A lot of good lines of thought presented here. I don't think I have anything new to add, but perhaps just phrased in another way or reinforced. I think Ps rarely just accept something is important because someone else says it is. Ps need some sort of emotional attachment to it. There are a variety of approaches to this...like was mentioned, a parental figure can provide compliments which a child loves and therefore gains an emotional attachment that way.

Another aspect is that in a sense, once the end of the project is in sight Ps often regard the job as already completed, because it basically is in their minds. So it can be difficult to get them to "complete" a task that they view internally as already completed. For me, diversity in tasks is the key to overcome that obstacle. For large projects, I need multiple large projects to work on so I can switch from one to another and keep each one fresh, with true progress kept in mind.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 31, 2010)

azrinsani said:


> How do we motivate a perceiver to get a job done? Most Ps I know don't seem to care much....
> Any tips?


Through fear.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Sometimes when there is a thing i need to do and its 
a very large scale planned one, i start to think i cant do it. Just too much ahead of me i guess.


----------

